# Agricultural Training



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Have you done any bite work in agricultural settings? Barns, round pens, hay barns, off tractors... We have done tracking around roads that border horse pastures and some results are minor distractions. How did you change up the scenarios?


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

We do, yes. I have access to a 175 acre farm with cows, horses, the appropriate wild life barns, tractors etc. We just work through the initial distractions, making the dogs focus. We lay tracks right through the middle of the pasture.

DFrost


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

We did a bit of sheep herding last week. We did obedience and bite work demos close to the sheep pens and close to cattle grazinig in the same field. 
I alos did a demo of a article search with my dog and he found my car keys in the same cow pasture, next to the sheep pens. 
This was all done after the dogs had there go at herding. I was alomst expecting some of the dog to be obsessed with the stock after just having been allowed to "chase" them around. Wasn't a problem, even with the younger dogs.


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

I have done scent training around a farm which had loose chickens, geese and goats and penned horses etc. Some powerful odors and distracting animals etc. My friend who had the farm even kept a Noah's ark of dead wildlife in a fridge for me to throw out as distractors. 

Dogs need to learn about electric fences though and you don't want them to hit one while you are actually working them.


----------

